# New Parents of Perfect Kitten



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

Hello all! My name is Bobbie and I just found this forum today. I was so happy to see the friendly posts you all send to each other.  I'm not one who usually writes on forums, but it's always nice to have the opinions of others when you have questions. 
My boyfriend and I adopted Skeeter--a grey tabby--about a month ago when he was a few days over 3 months old. This past Sunday was his 4 month birthday (he got a few new toys!) and I know I am going to have a lot of questions about neutering/shots/moods and such.
We've both had family cats before, but niether of us ever had to deal with raising a kitten to a cat. So, this is very new for us. Skeeter has adjusted well to our cottage, though, and is happiest when both mom and dad are there to keep him company.
Unfortunately, we are both students, so we will be very busy...especially since this is both of our last years with a BS for him and an MA for me. I'll be home a lot reading, though (English major), so I hope the little guy doesn't feel too lonely.
I have to say that the best part of being a mom are those nuzzles Skeeter gives me "just because." My last cat NEVER gave nuzzles. She just didn't feel it was necessary, I guess. But, those nuzzles from our little boy make the entire day worth it all!  
Did I mention that Skeeter loves to play fetch?! His favorite toy is a rolled up paper ball from his mom's latest InStyle mag. He'll play fetch (mostly with daddy) for up to 30 minutes! It's his favorite game.  
He's made us very happy and has completed our little home. And he's growing so fast! I'm glad I found you all to help me keep up! I couldn't figure out how to post a photo, so Skeeter will have to wait to make his appearance for you all.  Sorry!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to Cat Forum and congratulations on your Skeeter. There's a sticky in the Meet My Kitty section that explains how to post photos. I can't wait to see him, as I have a soft spot for gray tabbies (3 of my 5 cats are gray tabbies). 

I look forward to seeing you around the boards. Everyone here is very helpful and quite knowledgeable.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

A warm welcome to the forum!!! I hope you will post a lot and that you feel as welcome as I felt when I joined here a few months ago. Love this place!!!


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

Thank you all for the warm welcome. I'll continue to try to post more photos in my messages. In the meantime, I've posted a photo of Skeeter in the Cat Photos. It's the one entitled "His First Day Home." That's our little one!  He's grown quite a bit since that pic was taken!


----------



## ChatCat (Aug 15, 2004)

Welcome to the cat forum. There are so many people to chat about cats too.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and beautiful kitty :lol:


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Welcome! You'll soon be addicted... :wink:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to cat forum!


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

welcome to the forums


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Bobbie! Welcome to the Cat Forum.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Bobbie! I do hope to hear more from you. Yes, the forum is addictive. Just ask me!


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

A warm welcome to you and yours.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hi Bobbie - welcome to the forum!


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

Welcome, welcome


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

hey there, welcome to the forums!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

That's such a cute kitty!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forums.


----------

